# Subversion Server installieren



## ReemE (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe ein zwickiges Problem:

Ich möchte einen Subversion Server auf einem Linux Root Server installieren (Red Hat) ohne dabei die Modulfunktion von Apache in Anspruch zu nehmen..
D.h. ich muss diesen snvserve oder so installieren ..

Leider finde ich zu diesem Thema so gut wie keine Dokumentation, alle snvsere Anleitungen sind für einen Windows Server.

Ich scheitere schon am Auswählen der richtigen Dateien für den Server ...
Könnt ihr mir helfen und würdet ihr mir überhaupt zu Subversion raten

danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2005)

Soweit ich gelesen hab ich SubVersion wohl besser als CSV.
Als kommerzielles Produkt gaebe es da zum Beispiel Bitkeeper, welches bis zuletzt von den Kernel-Entwicklern eingesetzt wurde.
Diese sind jedoch unzufrieden damit und haben ein eigenes Projekt in's Leben gerufen, welches sich in Zukunft zu einem durchaus interessanten Tool entwickeln koennte.


----------



## ReemE (28. Juni 2005)

Welches Projekt wäre das

Kennst du dich mit Subversion aus?


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Juni 2005)

Kapitel 6 des offiziellen Subversion Books erklärt das ziemlich gut. Was genau ist dein Problem?


----------



## ReemE (28. Juni 2005)

nun .. ich bin auf dieser Seite:
http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.1/svn-book.html#svn-ch-6-sect-3
Da geht man davon aus, dass ich das svnserve schon habe.. das habe ich aber nicht.. weil ich nicht weiss, welchen server ich downloaden soll .. die vielen Files finden sich hier: http://summersoft.fay.ar.us/pub/subversion/latest/redhat-7.x/bin/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

ReemE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Projekt wäre das
> 
> Kennst du dich mit Subversion aus?


Ich bin mit dem Namen nicht ganz sicher, aber ich mein, dass hiess GIT (oder so aehnlich).
Werde morgen vormittag (da hab ich was Zeit) mal im Linux-Magazin blaettern und nachgucken.


----------



## Wolfsbein (29. Juni 2005)

svnserve ist bei jedem Subversion Paket dabei. Du suchst dir einfach das passende für dein Linux aus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab grad mal nachgeschlagen, und das Projekt heisst wirklich Git, wie ich bereits vermutet hab.

http://www.git-source.org/


----------

